# Movie Download



## Tesla (Jan 17, 2014)

Hey kniggs,
I want to download the movie "21" about the MIT students playing blackjack, but Pirate Bay doesn't have it asnd ISO Hunt is shut down.......Any suggestions??

I use Utorrent.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jan 17, 2014)

21 - YIFY Torrents

500 mb  720p


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 18, 2014)

http://viooz.co/movies/2043-21-2008.html


----------



## Tesla (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks kniggs,
I actually found a link thru Google on Pirate Bay.

I had to watch this movie after I won $5,000 the other night playing BJ at a local Bowling alley/Casino.

Just got lucky, I wasn't counting a 6 deck shoe.


----------



## charley (Jan 18, 2014)

Tesla said:


> Thanks kniggs,
> I actually found a link thru Google on Pirate Bay.
> 
> I had to watch this movie after I won $5,000 the other night playing BJ at a local Bowling alley/Casino.
> ...


----------



## Tesla (Jan 18, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> I'm calling bullshit on this, there's no way it's 720p @ 500mb. Even at standard def it's probably going to be pretty low quality.



Yeah, that one was freezing..........The one I got off Pirate Bay was a DvDrip @ 701 MB.....Played beautifully.

The Yify's are condensed and lose quality.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jan 18, 2014)

meh, YIFY is hit and miss most of the 1080p are good somewhere beetween 1.5-2.0 gigs


----------



## DOMS (Jan 18, 2014)

Tesla said:


> Yeah, that one was freezing..........The one I got off Pirate Bay was a DvDrip @ 701 MB.....Played beautifully.
> 
> The Yify's are condensed and lose quality.



701MB? What was it? Poorly encoded 480p with 49Kbps mono? Hell, you could just pay a bum $1 to act out the movie since you obviously don't care about quality.


----------

